
Groupon’s IPO Valuation Could End Up Being Less Than $6 Billion - pitdesi
http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/03/groupon-ipo-less-than-6-billion/
======
ed
Does Groupon have any sort of lock in agreement with its merchants? I've
always wondered how these businesses are defensible; apart from negotiated
deals, the services are more or less interchangeable.

Groupon's success in San Francisco, for example, doesn't necessarily make it
more valuable in New York. Aside from few economies of scale in sales,
development and support.

------
dsl
I originally read this as "Less than $6 million" and thought to myself "yeah,
that sounds about right"

